

Ask HN: How does a student land a part-time Rails job? - garbles

I'm a student in Vancouver, Canada. I hold a BS in Physics and currently a candidate for a BEd in Secondary Education. Over the 8-ish months, I've taught myself Ruby, Rails, HTML, CSS, and a bit of HA.
======
rman666
Tell us about your Rails experience. What can you do? What have you done? How
would you propose to to work?

